# Pet Sematary (2010)



## ~Flippy (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently there will be a remake of Pet Sematary (based on the novel by Stephen King, which also had a movie adaptation in 1989) to be finished by 2010. Not much info has been released as of yet, but I've heard from a few sources that George Clooney is being arranged to play Dr. (Louis) Creed, the protagonist. Mike Werb and Michael Colleary are writing the movie scripts. 

I, for one, am very excited. As much as I loved the original Pet Sematary movie, it seemed like something was missing. It went by so fast. However, don't get me wrong; I am NOT supporting that non-canon Pet Sematary 2, which I felt was detached from the Pet Sematary epic and served a whole different purpose. 

Interested so see who plays Gage and Jud. 


Full Frontal

I will provide more sources as I find them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2008)

seems unnecessary.


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 27, 2008)

A lot of remakes are, and this one may well be. However, I'm excited nonetheless. Easily in my top 3 favorite horror films. Scared me as a kid; lost 2 nights of sleep lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2008)

Ugh, another remake. The first start of the decade went into remaking 70's flicks(Halloween, Black Christmas, Texas Chainsaw Massacre).....now we're remaking 80's horror flicks.

Pet Cemetery, Nightmare on Elm St, Friday the 13th, SIlent Night Deadly Night, Poltergeist, the Entity, Sleepaway Camp, Evil Dead.....already did Prom Night.


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah I admit I'm not a remake fan either, in general. However, I am very curious to see how this turns out. I was a major stephen king fan a few years ago, and I still love his works.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope it isn't a shitty Hour and a Half Hollywood shitfest and something actually decent. 

I think we all know which it will be though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 27, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, another remake. The first start of the decade went into remaking 70's flicks(Halloween, Black Christmas, Texas Chainsaw Massacre).....now we're remaking 80's horror flicks.
> 
> Pet Cemetery, Nightmare on Elm St, Friday the 13th, SIlent Night Deadly Night, Poltergeist, the Entity, Sleepaway Camp, Evil Dead.....already did Prom Night.



i guess we ran out of ideas 
saw and hostel is suppose to be the next generation of horror movies...fuck that


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 27, 2008)

I gotta say... I enjoyed the remake of Halloween.  Casting Malcolm McDowell was genius.

And the Friday the 13th remake looks promising.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2008)

The Halloween remake was pretty good....not great, but decent. The Friday the 13th remake actually has a cool trailer....actually, it seems to have the same creepy feeling the original had. I can KIND of forgive this one since at least its more fo a remake of the first 3 friday the 13th films into one......

TCM remake was okay. Black Christmas was bad, but kind of fun in a gorefest way.

MY review for Prom Night remake(Look at number 18 was pure shit.

But seriously, why are they remaking Sleepaway camp? They just released a sequel to the original on DVD just recently right?(or has it even come out yet?).....plus, the only memorable thing about that was its ending......which I dont see the MPAA allowing at this point.

Im fine with Saw being todays big horror. Hell, Hostel would have been okay too if Hostel 2 was actually different than the first one.....

Plus, we keep getting all these shitty remakes of Japanese horror. Ring was good, Grudge was alright.....then BOOM!, we get crap like One Missed Call, Pulse and Shutter(I reviewed two of those).


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing Christine or Carrie is next?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the first I've heard of a Friday the 13th remake. Interesting. I wonder if there will be any tentacle porn.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2008)

tentacle porn..........

As for Friday the 13th, apparently the trailer was attached to Saw 5.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

I seem to recall a tentacle shooting out of Jason's mask in one of the movies.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Carrie is next?



i think they did that one already.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2008)

Umm.....they made a sequel to Carrie(in the 90's) and I think remade it for TV or something.

You're probably refering to Jason Goes to Hell..........and no, I think the cover has a snake coming out of his mask but its not in the actual movie...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

I recall the phallic beast slithering around towards the end. That's one of the only movies I've seen, honestly.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Oct 27, 2008)

Pet Sematary (2010) : it sounds very creepy...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2008)

ah, now I remember. At the end of the movie, its revealed Jason is this little demon thing......


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked Pet Sematary, it was good, hopefully the remake won't suck


----------

